
Startup solving quitting smoking via cognitive behavioural therapy?Feedback pls - ysherwani
https://itunes.apple.com/app/quit-genius-a-new-way-to-quit-smoking/id1234288038?mt=8
======
ysherwani
Hey everyone!

We're a small London-based team who have spent the last year working on Quit
Genius - an iOS app which delivers cognitive behavioural therapy (CBT) to help
people quit smoking.

It's in early beta so feedback appreciated!

~~~
sepharoth
Attempting to try out the app on a slow internet connection and it's not
letting me past the signup page (probably my fault because of slow internet).

Is it necessary to make users sign up and login before trying the app out?
Especially given that it's a 50MB download. The DoB, password (8+ characters),
confirm password fields are also quite annoying for a first time user just
wanting to check out the app, but maybe that's just me

~~~
ysherwani
Thanks for the feedback. We've noticed that signing up can take a while on a
slow connection and are rebuilding our backend to address that.

Really appreciate the feedback with respect to forcing signup/login before
trying the app out. We'll definitely explore alternatives to get people
started on the programme quicker!

------
sepharoth
Very nice :)

